# Spam Mails mit meiner Mail-Adresse als Absender



## Mr.SPAM (9 Juni 2012)

HILFE!

Heute Nacht wurden Mails an verschiedene Adressen aus meiner hotmail.de Empfängerliste geschickt mit dubiosen Links Anhang.

Diese Mails habe ich nicht versendet, was soll ich tun ?????


----------



## bernhard (9 Juni 2012)

Mr.SPAM schrieb:


> was soll ich tun ?


Sofort das Passwort ändern und ein neues langes mit Einbeziehung von Sonderzeichen wählen.


----------



## Hippo (9 Juni 2012)

Kamen sie wirklich von "Dir" - sprich von Deinem Account oder wurde Deine Addi nur als gefälschter Absender eingetragen?
Kannst Du uns da mal einen Mailheader zukommen lassen?
Unabhängig davon ist eine Paßwortänderung wie sie bernhard vorgeschlagen hat nie ein Fehler.


----------



## Mr.spam (9 Juni 2012)

Was ist ein Mail-Header? Ich habe vorsorglich alle Mails gelöscht und mein Passwort geändert. Die Nachrichten (2 Stück) standen heute morgen als ich online gekommen bin unter gesendete Nachrichten bei hotmail. Jede Nachricht wurde an mehrere Empfänger geschickt. Mir ist das total peinlich und unangenehm, habe allen Empfängern eine Spam-Warnung geschickt und werde die Löschung meines Accounts beantragen. Zudem lasse ich gerade mehrere virenscanner laufen um zu sehen ob meine Festplatte infiziert ist.


----------



## Hippo (9 Juni 2012)

OK, wenns in Deinem Postausgang steht kams über Deinen Account. Dann also PW ändern. Löschen mußt die Addi deswegen nicht.
Rechner auf Trojaner prüfen ist ´ne gute Idee ...


----------



## Megger1986 (9 Juni 2012)

Passwort für den mail-Account wurde geändert.
Die 4 Viren- und Trojanerscanner haben alle keine Infizierung auf meinem Rechner entdecken können.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2012)

Man sollte vor allem immer unterschiedliche Passwörter für Forenaktivitäten und private Dienste haben. Also NIEMALS das selbe Passwort bei E-Maiil, Online-Banking und oder Forenanmeldungen benutzen.
Ist zwar bequem, überall das selbe Passwort zu haben, aber auch sehr gefährlich.


----------



## Megger1986 (9 Juni 2012)

Ja das ist mir mittlerweile auch bewusst. Aber immer das selbe Passwort ode rnur mit eine rkleinere Abweichung ist halt wesentlich leichter. Zum Glück habe ich diese Mail-Adrese erst seit 2 Wochen und mich damit nicht bei weiteren relevaten Dingen angemeldet. Ich hatte bisher auch nie etwas mit solchen Dingen zu tun und war nur bei hotmail.de, icq etc angemeldet. Aber die Passwörter wurden jetzt, trotzt abweichender Mailadresse, von mir geändert.


----------



## herter77 (15 Juni 2012)

eigene eMailadresse wird als Absender benutzt
traute meine augen nicht, ein mail von meiner frau bekommen was auch an alle bekannten privater und dienstlich mail teilnehmer geschickt wurde.
keine text nur Html seite werbung viagra abnehmen und und..
Die kriminalität in diesem lande wird immer schlimmer..
man müsste die zur verantwortung ziehen die ihre werbung hier durch verbreiten.dabei spiel es keine rolle ob gewollt oder ungewollt....hängen


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Juni 2012)

herter77 schrieb:


> eigene eMailadresse wird als Absender benutzt
> traute meine augen nicht, ein mail von meiner frau bekommen was auch an alle bekannten privater und dienstlich mail teilnehmer geschickt wurde.
> keine text nur Html seite werbung viagra abnehmen und und..
> Die kriminalität in diesem lande wird immer schlimmer..
> man müsste die zur verantwortung ziehen die ihre werbung hier durch verbreiten.dabei spiel es keine rolle ob gewollt oder ungewollt....hängen


 
Und? Haste Deine Frau schon aufgehangen?


----------



## emporda (9 April 2013)

Ich habe 2 e-mail accounts, einen für Schrott und einen für private Angelegenheiten. Natürlich halten sich die Spammern nicht daran, habe ich auch nicht erwartet. Gemäß einer e-mail Bezeichnung wohne ich in den USA, nach der anderen in England, in Wirklichkeit aber in Südwesteuropa

Das Passwort für den e-mail account wird einzig dafür genutzt, das Passwort für einfache Sachen wie etwa Foren ist überall gleich. Das Passwort für Banken richtet sich nach dem Institut, das wichtige Konto hat einen Passwort-Generator wie ein Taschenrechner, der auf eine von der Bank genannte Nummer ein 8-stelliges Passwort generiert. Dieses Passwort hat eine einmalige Gültigkeit, damit kann sich niemand hinterher erneut einloggen. Die e-mail Verkejr mit dem Konto ist spzeill kodiert und kann nicht mitgelesen werden

Ich bekomme oft e.mails die ich mir scheinbar selber als Absender schicke. Das sind meist Angebote kanadischer Pharmaversender, Viagra Händler und dergleichen Sexschrott mehr. Ich habe noch nie darauf reagiert, trotzdem geben die nicht auf. Das ist kein Einbruch in meine e-mail account, sondern eine Veränderung im mail-header durch ein bestimmtes Programm

Ich vertraue beim Computer auf "Microsoft Security Essentials", das fast täglich neue "uploads" bietet um der Flut von einigen Millionen Schadprogrammen gerecht zu werden. Die klassischen Virenschutzprogramme scheitern alle an der Flut täglich neuer Viren und Tricks, was vor 2 Monaten noch neu war, ist heute schon uralte Kamelle. Dazu kommt ein 64-bit Betriebssystem, auf dem nicht jeder einfache Schrott betriebsfähig ist.


----------



## Hippo (9 April 2013)

Da müßtest Du mal den kompletten Header reinsetzen, dann können wir nachsehen ob Du Dir selber was schickst oder ob der Absender gefälscht ist


----------



## emporda (10 April 2013)

Hi

dies ist so ein Fall einer e-mail, dich ich mir selber geschickt haben soll
----text
Pharmacy 24/7 online
http://doctorshts.com.ua
---------headder
From [email protected] Tue Apr  9 13:19:43 2013
X-Apparently-To: [email protected] via 98.138.83.177; Tue, 09 Apr 2013 13:19:44 -0700
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
X-YahooFilteredBulk: 187.233.26.47
Received-SPF: softfail (transitioning domain of alumni.insead.edu does not designate 187.233.26.47 as permitted sender)
X-YMailISG: H9E5FFkWLDtA.nNvCSl4MjF8_H9eM0O_StW80HiM_t1lP10t
 sdtVt.yrB.mb3PnM5koTV3rihvgkY5OkJ.RgsLpFvE15CAWQbLwS1ZJXq887
 Dg57fNdsY_K_x9kffSkjfHlA970AeTbrr8Ay_z8wpo.QqyEycLfLQn3KLEG4
 3H_wdxuyERtINqN80NRHOsc44aZ23CPglE9surqaJenzGCOchn_6uFNxPC_e
 5Z3uqyr46ebvXWjQF4U0tJ_2T.1lACiyyF5zCY5NOjhg8YhsSeTvtrm5vmpa
 x_CZokw9JMbGNgxdJ6464sYb2tm8LnIcG99n7reDk8FwxCGhYjJYFVTJPC_R
 xwTWg6Zkbt9.kA_LONlAOJ9CKp5BBF.b9Klmcpb96NbE086XawHay..syxk5
 SjTSqdtlLZNyefknbZr90Oz.m0e.fyu7jTbwe0yZAH66W6cGNq3SuVxsdbt1
 4DxCZyowohTSjWjjTlB_aMUXe5HTsDPej09I4Y3Nos0IoWlAD03McTaBXdcq
 lkCpFsR3G9ov9GFauNtrk5kW0G7ECVyqnx2bhDU6q1ABksRVBasIwOEZarGO
 EWHgacp5eWUdI3ermq1KEw0drunREIw4FWbl.SFR9ZbHdEJaC6oIeyK9SL4j
 cLjEFAxU5dti4LEmNRYHO_nFj3r1sCMYw2kofLWhqLfRHwYk3JMO9OfCOhtr
 grTjwoyY_JIrqrKs2dkGVOMsaoLEem.qZMVXDAtCCkC6rkXaBRi1G6anbPau
 GeHVQgAjrGO0H_8eUBRfm9LxueYJFU3j0_rCdsbTCPg00U090ljmz9KZ4ipz
 tBzk4OYTu0nPO4cKfgvNrnxhzx08Lh7ZKUMYhRBsxCxR5ZzvyK2stojUEPyr
 z6Pkb2u8bAXxCkZvOuP.8aOe4vUYR0LqzYhFkBKni0OloQe1ZK8gfb_yfIj9
 zHYxsI491C01SWid41VQJsk9HIYVXIVWJ7PbHcRTnl8uEzvlXgEz42mTMoU_
 VDY.tSr_lfquHXGjVGnh.OWubjQCj_gxM607cfnT0vPFfxEacvYtZOJG2s1R
 S9Y102wrtrfE8nzJSVA-
X-Originating-IP: [187.233.26.47]
Authentication-Results: mta1002.biz.mail.sk1.yahoo.com  from=goerke.us; domainkeys=neutral (no sig);  from=goerke.us; dkim=neutral (no sig)
Received: from 127.0.0.1  (EHLO device.lan) (187.233.26.47)
  by mta1002.biz.mail.sk1.yahoo.com with SMTP; Tue, 09 Apr 2013 13:19:44 -0700
Received: from  187.233.26.47 (account <[email protected]> HELO goerke.us)
    by goerke.us (CommuniGate Pro SMTP 5.2.3)
    with ESMTPA id 692988970 for <[email protected]>; Tue, 9 Apr 2013 14:19:43 -0600
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Medications buy online
Date: Tue, 9 Apr 2013 14:19:43 -0600
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain;
    charset="Windows-1252"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
X-Mailer: beqeat.40
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Length: 46

Meine POP adresse ist (point of precencce)
*IP-Adresse:* 46.253.36.15
*Provider:* Corporacio Megatel S.L.
*Region:*   Llagostera (ES)










Der Werbe-Schrott kommt aus
*IP-Adresse:* 187.233.26.47
*Provider:* Uninet S.A. de C.V.
*Region:*   Mexico (MX)


----------



## Hippo (10 April 2013)

Ja und? Du weißt es doch daß der Schrott nicht von Dir selber kam. Ist Dir langweilig daß Du so altbekannten Schrott hier ausbreitest?


----------



## Annele (13 Januar 2014)

Du bist doch auch ein Dödel; bittest ihn, den Header zur Verifizierung zu pasten und beklagst dann, dass er so Müll postet! Gehts noch?


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2014)

... um den Header hätte der Hippo damals (vor bald einem Jahr) nicht gebeten, wenn er zuvor gewusst hätte, dass der emporda schon weiß, dass der Schrott über einen Provider in den Mexiko abgelasen wurde.


----------

